# Why is the take-home exam so hard?



## maskdmirag (Jan 19, 2010)

I know people are going to laugh, but I managed to pass the Transportation PE in california, but I did not do the Take-home exam. (I figured I had no shot at passing so I would put it off)

I spent Two Hours sunday night combing the Board Rules and Professional engineers act, and still am not sure about a number of questions. I printed them out and read through them today and still many questions and answers seem ambiguous, and some I just can not find any reference to at all.

Do I just say screw it and send in what I have an hope for the best, or do I wrack my mind trying again and again to answer these stupid questions?

If I send it in and get mroe than 7 wrong it just emans i have to re-take the take-home portion, but that will delay my license and thus my bonus that much longer.


----------



## benbo (Jan 19, 2010)

maskdmirag said:


> I know people are going to laugh, but I managed to pass the Transportation PE in california, but I did not do the Take-home exam. (I figured I had no shot at passing so I would put it off)
> I spent Two Hours sunday night combing the Board Rules and Professional engineers act, and still am not sure about a number of questions. I printed them out and read through them today and still many questions and answers seem ambiguous, and some I just can not find any reference to at all.
> 
> Do I just say screw it and send in what I have an hope for the best, or do I wrack my mind trying again and again to answer these stupid questions?
> ...


I'm not going to laugh, because I also thought that it was not trivial. The "Plain Language" book is anything but plain language. I'd say just do the best you can and send it in.


----------



## civilist (Jan 20, 2010)

maskdmirag said:


> I know people are going to laugh, but I managed to pass the Transportation PE in california, but I did not do the Take-home exam. (I figured I had no shot at passing so I would put it off)
> I spent Two Hours sunday night combing the Board Rules and Professional engineers act, and still am not sure about a number of questions. I printed them out and read through them today and still many questions and answers seem ambiguous, and some I just can not find any reference to at all.
> 
> Do I just say screw it and send in what I have an hope for the best, or do I wrack my mind trying again and again to answer these stupid questions?
> ...



The test is no joke; it is not meant to be easy. I thought it was somewhat difficult, in the sense that not all the answers were straight forward from reference material. My advise: try to do your best on all the questions and turn it. That was what I did and I was slightly surprised I passed.


----------



## Jiggalolo (Jan 22, 2010)

Okay, I'm going to laugh. LOL. But not because you guys felt it was hard, but because I also thought it was not a piece of cake.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 26, 2010)

I thought the ethics exam I had to take for the application to take the PE exam was tough! I think I spent more time on that than I did the actual exam! So no...I don't think anyone will laugh. Just do the best you can and turn it in.


----------

